# Trip Recap (with lots of pics): Saltspring Island, BC



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

This past weekend myself, my girlfriend, and two friends of ours got out on what was our first real bikepacking adventure. I have been an avid cyclist all my life and have ridden long distance multi-day trips before, but never fully self-supported. The two girls of the trip like bikes but haven't ever packed more than groceries on their 8 speed Dutch bikes, and all but I haven't camped in years.

We decided (I decided, without consultation) on a trip to Ruckle Park, Saltspring Island BC. I knew it was the most hilly of the Gulf Islands, but I also knew that Ruckle was probably the most highly spoken of campsite on the Islands, too. We took the ferry into the Long Harbour terminal, a 22.5 km bike ride from camp. Well, what we had heard was correct - it was the hilliest and longest-feeling 22.5 km of my life. It probably didn't help that I had about 75-80 lbs of gear on the bike and towing another 60 lbs (Sheltie in a dog trailer). However, the effort was worth it - we managed to snag an amazing camp spot in the shade of the trees, close to everything, even though the "campsite full" sign was up!

In addition to the trip itself being a 'first' for us, I also had some new, unproven gear. Common sense would tell you to try out and learn how to use my new MSR Whisperlite stove before heading out of town, but time didn't allow it to happen. However, everything worked flawlessly and proved to be extremely practical (I did my research and gave every item a lot of thought, and it paid off). We even managed to get the food supply down to a science.

I've had my Salsa Vaya for a couple years now and it's taken me on a number of journeys, so I trust its abilities 100%. I knew it would be up for the challenge though I've never put more than about 40 lbs on it before. We weren't camping in complete luxury, but it was nowhere near a minimalist trip - we even brought a 6 pack of beer each.

I can't wait for more adventures. We will be exploring more of the Gulf Islands before the year is through, and hopefully some other trips as well. Only minor changes are needed to the gear list, it was an excellent first draft. Now, onto the photos and at the end I'm putting up a list of what I packed on my bike.

The parking spot I got for the 90 minute ferry ride into Long Harbour:










The view off the bow as we made our way through the Gulf Islands:










My setup: Salsa Vaya with full compliment of Salsa racks, Ortlieb panniers, fully custom build. Dog trailer off Craigslist:









Scott's commuter bike, upgraded to touring rig via a huge backpack:










And the girls' Dutch bikes, out of their element but doing just fine:










We passed quite a few farm stands that operated on the honour system along the way, which provided us with delicious snacks (of course we paid):










The coastline was beautiful, despite not being a beach (though we did find some miniature beaches here and there!):










Exploring the coastline, not sure what I'm pointing at but probably a starfish..










Our campsite - the perfect blend of shady coolness, ocean view, and nearby amenities. Couldn't have asked for more, and felt like the first thing that had gone right in an otherwise painful trip from the ferry!










Esme, our 11 year old Sheltie, on her first camping trip - she loved it!










Esme meets a starfish.










Our beautiful back yard - living in a rainforest certainly has its perks.










I definitely abused my stainless MSR cookware when the white gas was running low - but they held up perfectly and look like new after a washing. A great purchase.










The kitchen - I love every item in this photo, definitely recommend any one of them!










The local wildlife consisted of tons of overly comfortable deer, nearly willing to let you pet them. Black bears are on the island but I doubt they enter the the park often, which is surrounded by farmland.










Long exposure shot of a ferry travelling by after sundown:










What I carried with me (I'm sure I missed some stuff):

Sleeping Etc:
- MSR Mutha Hubba tent with optional footprint
- Therm-a-rest sleeping pad
- MEC Hybrid sleeping bag (-12C... totally overkill and heavy)
- (terrible) camping pillow
- MEC Scout tarp (2.1 x 2.9m)
- 50' of 3mm rope
- 2 x quick-tie carribeaners
- 6 x extra big hooked tent pegs

Kitchen:
- MSR Whisperlite stove
- MSR 650mL fuel canister
- MSR Alpine 2 pot set
- MSR S.S. bowl x 2, plate x 2
- 2 x Titanium spork
- 2 sets stainless camping cutlery
- Leatherman Skeletool CX
- Waterproof matches
- Klean Kanteen Cup x 4
- Klean Kanteen 20oz bottle
- Plastic french press
- 50mL camping soap
- Bag of snacks: Trail mix, Clif bars, Instant Oatmeal, Dried fruit, beef jerky
- Ground coffee, tea bags
- Stanley flask filled with Ardbeg 10 year single malt
- 6 pack of Phillips Blue Buck cans
- Tofurkey sausages
- Dried pasta
- Pasta sauce

Personal:
- 1 x long pants
- 1 x swim trunks
- 2 x T-shirt
- 3 x socks
- 2 x underwear
- 1 x sandals
- Lightweight rain shell
- Fleece mid-layer zip-up
- Hat, sun glasses
- Sunscreen, bug spray, Afterbite
- Immodium, Advil
- "Eat, Sleep Ride" as my book of choice
- Camping towel

Tool Kit:
- 3 x extra tubes (for the group)
- Portland Design Works pump (slow, but pumps to high pressure with ease)
- Plastic tire lever (can't remember brand but it's round and yellow, works awesome)
- Allen key multi-tool, 2.5 - 6mm plus screwdrivers
- 8mm allen key
- Park chain break
- Extra chain links
- 6" Adjustable wrench
- Duct tape
- Zip Ties
- Shift cable
- Lightweight, waterproof first aid kit

All was segregated using various mesh and water-resistant bags from Onsight and Outdoor Research, which really helped make life easy.


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to write up the trip and share pics. Looks like everyone had an excellent time. Well done. 

R


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice write up. I have the whisper lite and alpine 2 pot. They have been in use for 25+ years. Just keep the wire clean and lube the pump leather periodically and they are good to go. Gonna love the way it melts snow if you mountaineer.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Mississippi Hippie (Aug 13, 2012)

wowzer! What a time!!!

Lucky dog!...lol...


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Great post, great pictures. It's nice to see that the type of bike is not as important as what you do with it!


----------



## tankist (Aug 15, 2012)

wow, what an adventure. thanks !


----------



## Repoman84 (Nov 28, 2005)

Maxipacking!


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

very nice. thanks for sharing.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, I was the only one of the trip that nerds out on gear, the others just ride. I almost wish I was that way... but I like nerding out on bike and camping gear.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Repoman84 said:


> Maxipacking!


We call that "going in heavy" ! Looks like complete luxury to me! What a great trip, and your friends are lucky to have someone like you who gets them out and about on new adventures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## boomforeal (Nov 9, 2005)

wow, i've done that same trip multiple times on a singlespeed with a courier bag. your planning, geeking and consumerism are all incredible, and depressing as hell


----------



## Mississippi Hippie (Aug 13, 2012)

boomforeal said:


> wow, i've done that same trip multiple times on a singlespeed with a courier bag. your planning, geeking and consumerism are all incredible, and depressing as hell


They had fun. You're a ****ing tard.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Mississippi Hippie said:


> They had fun. You're a ****ing tard.


He gets that all the time on the local boards - boomforeal is an ******* and I think (hope) he's fully aware.

It's an easy day trip, no doubt. But we did it for 3 days and the primary focus was camping, not biking.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks like a great time was had!


----------

